# استفسار بخصوص كيفية التأكد من صحة التأشيرة



## WAMI XXX (3 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
شركة السفريات كلمتنى و قلتلى التأشيرة طلعت 
و حسب الاتفاق انا كده اخد الباسبور عليه التأشيرة و اديهم الفلوس

السؤال بقى هو ازاى اتأكد من صحة التأشيرة
الموقع اللى على النت https://enjazit.com.sa/ اتأكدت و لقيت ان فيه تأشيرة لرقم جواز السفر بتاعى

بس المشكلة بقى ان موقع الخارجية السعودية https://visa.mofa.gov.sa/
اخترت البحث عن تأشيرة صادرة من وزارة الخارجية
ملقيتش بيانات للتأشيرة مش عارف ليه 
و كمان موقع زى https://www.eserve.com.sa/VVSWeb/
ممكن تكون للتأشيرات الصادرة من داخل السعودية بس مستنى التأكد منكم

بس كان فيه حاجة
هى اللى مطمنانى ان فى موقع وزارة الخارجية السعودية 
فى اخر الصفحة كان فيه رابط
باسم *خدمات التأشيرات من خارج المملكة 
*موقع شركة إنجاز لإدخال طلبات الحصول على تأشيرات من الممثليات السعودية بالخارج 
و هو اللى اعطى رقم التأشيرة لرقم الجواز بتاعى كما ذكرت فى البداية

ياريت اللى عنده علم بالموضوع يقولى الاتى
1- كيفية التأكد من صحة التأشيرة
2- سبب وجود التأشيرة على موقع انجازات و عدم وجودها على مواقع اخرى كالخارجية السعودية

اسف للاطالة 
و شكرا لكل من شارك
​


----------



## ENG BODA (3 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم
شوف يا باشا انت قولت كل اللى اعرفه 
هوه بس فى تشيك مانيوال كده لما تمسك الباص بتاعك
التأشيره هاتلاقى عليها لوجو المملكه ( سيفين ونخله )
ودى علامه مائيه تميل الباص بتاعك فوق وتحت لازم يظهر السيفين والنخله على الترتيب 
موش مع بعض 

ياريت اكون افدتك وربنا يوفقك

*​


----------



## WAMI XXX (3 يناير 2012)

eng boda قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> شوف يا باشا انت قولت كل اللى اعرفه
> هوه بس فى تشيك مانيوال كده لما تمسك الباص بتاعك
> التأشيره هاتلاقى عليها لوجو المملكه ( سيفين ونخله )
> ...



الف شكر للمعلومة

ربنا يكرم بكرة
و ملاقيش 3 سيوف و نخلتين و كلهم مع بعض مرة واحدة :85: :86: :77::75:


----------



## ENG BODA (3 يناير 2012)

wami xxx قال:


> الف شكر للمعلومة
> 
> ربنا يكرم بكرة
> و ملاقيش 3 سيوف و نخلتين و كلهم مع بعض مرة واحدة :85: :86: :77::75:




احنا هانهزر سوا ولا ايه :73:
:1:​


----------



## WAMI XXX (3 يناير 2012)

eng boda قال:


> احنا هانهزر سوا ولا ايه :73:
> :1:​



لا هزار و لا حاجة
الف شكر بجد على مشاركتك
المشاركة الوحيدة فى الموضوع


----------



## ENG BODA (3 يناير 2012)

*حبيبى يا باشا احنا مصريين زى بعض :d
انا اللى بهزر معاك 
*
*ربنا يقدملك اللى فيه الخير *​


----------



## engineer.medo43 (4 يناير 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يابشمهندس والف مبروك وصول التاشيره ........بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## WAMI XXX (4 يناير 2012)

ENG BODA قال:


> *حبيبى يا باشا احنا مصريين زى بعض :d
> انا اللى بهزر معاك
> *
> *ربنا يقدملك اللى فيه الخير *​



شكرا يا هندسة
انا فى الاول كنت بهزر برده زى ما انت شوفت 
:75:



engineer.medo43 قال:


> ربنا يكرمك يابشمهندس والف مبروك وصول التاشيره ........بالتوفيق ان شاء الله



الله يخليك يا باشمهندس و ربنا يوفقك و يكرمك


----------



## meemooo (21 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب انت عملت ايه في التاشيره يا باشا طلعت صح ولا غلط واتاكد منها ازاي - ال عنده افاده أكثر - ياريت يرد لو سمحتم 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## meemooo (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ولمن لديه درايه عن موسسه القرعاوي بعنزه - الرياض - يقد الافاده بالله عليكم وشكرا


----------



## عادل 1980 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يوفقك يا مهندس...توكل على الله


----------



## drdor88 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اظن موضوع الاستفسار عن تأشيرة العمل قد اتضح لك ولكن للفائدة أظن الرابط التالي مفيد :
https://visa.mofa.gov.sa/


----------



## محمود قدور (30 ديسمبر 2012)

الامر ابسط مما تتوقع السفارة السعودية جنبك , و يجب ان يعطوك تأشيرة دخول الى المملكة من مصر فاذا في اي مشكلة لا سمح الله ستعرف حينها و المكتب الذي اعطاك التأشيرة مسئول عنها


----------

